# VW Interlagos Wheels



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Im looking for a set of the Interlagos wheels that came off the CC. 

an example on a MKV 










Do they come in a replica with a bolt pattern of 5x100? 

I am looking to put these on my MKIV but I am willing to work with adapters to make it work.

EDIT: I found replicas here but in 5x112 pattern 

http://www.powerwheelspro.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=470


----------



## iSpeed (Jul 20, 2009)

I've wanted a set of interlagos for my mk4 ever since I saw them almost 2 years ago. Sorry to say but you wont find them in a 5x100 ever cuz the design doesnt allow it. Adapters are the only way to make it happen.


----------



## airblaster33 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just get adapters/spacers and you'll be all set. I'm right there with you I'm going to get the reps


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

Any word on the quality or that websites products? How can they sell rims for $500 a set? Seems very cheap. 

What are some reputable replica wheel sources? Specifically for vw/audi wheels


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

vmr makes some good wheels.
we have a set of rs4 reps on a eos we built. 
somewhat cheap and good quality.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

i like em:thumbup:


----------

